# What do you like about your Allroad? (I might buy)



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Everybody,
With another child coming I am looking to get out of my GTI and get something with 4 doors. So I am either going A4 Avant or Allroad. The dealership I'm dealing with just got in a 2004 Blue Allroad with 42K miles on it. I was told they will be looking to sell for 21.5K Is this a good price?
Also what do you all like about your Allroads ? What are some of the issues you have experience with them. Any Advice welcome.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*

Thats an awesome price if its CPO, its still pretty good if its not. I was in a similar spot, but went from an A3 to an allroad (always with the lowercase a). Personally found the rear seat of an A4 too small, for a car seat. I love everything about the allroad, the interior and exterior is beautiful, the 2.7T is one of my favorite engines in the VAG lineup.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (judgegavel)*

"a"llroad got it. Thanks for all the good info. I was thinking of going A3 but if I'm going Audi I'm going Quattro. Good to hear about the backseat thing. Now what kind of tires you runnin? All season or a set for summer and winter? Have you had any problems with it at all?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*

I read in a review article once of the allroad and they said that the back seats were the next best thing to a limo, and boy they aren't kidding I've ridden in the back of my own rig and it's quite comfy...
I also like the added perk that everyone looks at your car and says oh it's just a wagon.







Anything but just a wagon...


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (vr6ninja)*

Going for a test drive on Friday. We'll see what happens. How do they handle on the road with the suspension lowered all the way? I read on Wiekapedia that it is similar to the handling of a A4 or A6 with the sport suspension. Any truth to that?


----------



## vrgolfguy (Jun 7, 2006)

erik
check out north bay imports in windsor they are all vw/audi 
can't imagine you in a wagon


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_ Now what kind of tires you runnin? All season or a set for summer and winter? Have you had any problems with it at all? 

I'm kinda tired of doing the summer/winter swap, so I just got a set of Nokian WR G2's, they are the only alternative real for those of us that get winter.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_I read in a review article once of the allroad and they said that the back seats were the next best thing to a limo, and boy they aren't kidding I've ridden in the back of my own rig and it's quite comfy...

Well they are nice but I wouldn't say that, if you want real nice try the back seat of an A8 or better yet an A8L now thats super comfy, I feel like rolling down the window and asking for some Grey Poupon.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*

sent IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (eurocarzrule44)*

Guess what? I got it!!!!!!!!!!! 
it's a 04 allroad with 47K on the odometer. I got it with a CPO warranty for under $24k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its a six speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's Dark Blue (almost Black) with a Black/Dark Grey interior. Which was a big selling point to me as every other blue on I saw online had a tan interior. 
The funny thing is a week ago I never thought I would want an allroad. Until I drove it this morning!!!. What a great ride. I pick it up tomorrow so I'll post up some pics for you all to check out. I'm still kinda in shock......Anybody want to but my 03 GTI 1.8t from me


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*

From that 1.8 to the allroad your first mod will need to be a set of H-sports, then a little VAG work. Mainly a 402 mod, I am at 15F/12R. The H-sports are a huge improvement over the OE sways. I came out of 2 different MKII's (still have) and both have enhanced suspension so it almost felt like the allroad was going to tip over, like I said the H-sports are a huge difference.
These cars are known to eat tires and brakes, it's a 2 ton car. Which obviously will depend on your driving habits.


----------



## Nir77 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (eurocarzrule44)*

I disagree- your 1st mod should be installing a performance air filter. This will allow your engine to breathe more freely, getting it more power and better mileage. Then should come the performance sway bars (since the stock ones suck). Once you got that stablity, then you could move on to chip it. I did mine with Revo. It's great since I could change back to stock performance easily with the port switch.


_Modified by Nir77 at 9:28 AM 1-12-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (Nir77)*

It was in reference to his GTI vs the allroad handling. Best bang for the buck. As many others have also said.

How good does a performance air filter work if you don't also upgrade the exhaust? You need to exhuast what you take in. Kind of hand in hand, I think. But hey, that's me.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (eurocarzrule44)*

Now Now boys. Right now to keep the wifey happy I'll have to keep the mods under the radar. I was thinking of sways. I don't think I'm gonna chip it though. I did that with the GTI and got into enough trouble. Other things I'm thinking about are new DVs, upgrade the rear brakes, I would love to put a cat back on it but that wil have to wait for now. 
How long did it take to instal the sways? Which ones do you guys recomend? I agree it is the best bang for the buck upgrade. I ran a H&R 28mm RSB on the GTI and it was incredible difference in handling. 
Man this car is crazy...talk about space


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*

I used Hotchkis H-sports (set on hard) as well as many many others have. IIRC it was 3 hours using 1 pair of ramps. Very simple front and rear. Nothing like the H&R front and rear I just put on my sons '03 GTI 1.8T.
The rear brake upgrade- I thought about swapping over to S4 rear calipers and rotors. It is basicly a bolt on (except for the brake lines). Another swap is to use an A8 set-up but you need to swap carriers. Robert Hamm @ Stratmosphere has owned many Audis and a few allroads. He told me (not his exact words) that the S4 swap is pretty much a waste of time and money as no change in performance exists unless your on the track running on the edge and need the extra cooling from the rear rotor coolg veins. The upgrade needs be done in the front. His opinion, yes, but his explination made sense to me.
I upgraded to a StopTech Stage II kit. It is better than OE but not a BBK.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (eurocarzrule44)*

Finally got to drive this baby in the snow







But it was only a dusting







But hey snow is snow. I only wish I could take it with me to the X Games in Aspen this Sunday. There are some prime snow covered roads I've scoped out when riding the chair lift







anyways I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (ErockBar1)*

Doh...I could have gotten you the blue tip ar from http://www.coventrymotorcar.com for almost 10 grand less. Has more miles but the TB has been done on it. 
Anyway... enjoy, the cars rock !


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you like about your Allroad? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

Snow Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I I realized that driving a 2.7t like a 1.8t gets you bad gas mileage







Oh well the price of fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

